# Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung



## Borstel01 (26. September 2009)

Hi leutz |wavey:

kann mir jemand vielleicht, weiterhelfen....?
such n Teich oder See in HWI oder Umgebung wo man gut auf Karpfen angeln kann


----------



## milkyway009 (26. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

http://www.lav-mv.de/Aktuelles/wasser.htm einfach mal einfügen und studieren =)


----------



## Sofafischer (27. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

Ja das ist eine gute frage ich würde auch gerne noch einen karpfen dieses jahr drillen.
Leider kann ich dir auch kein vernünftiges Gewässer nennen.
der einzigste dümpel der mir einfällt wo es wirklich masenhaft karpfen gibt ist der schlammteich hinterm kagenmarkt. aber der ist nicht vom LAV angepachtet gehört der Stadt und die verkauft keine Karten für den Tümpel.


----------



## Borstel01 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

HM.......
Naja werd mal weiter schaun, ich glaub in Zickhusen sind auch Karpfen drin


----------



## Sofafischer (27. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

Das ist aber nicht mehr in der Umgebung.
in der Bütze bei Kleekamp.


----------



## milkyway009 (27. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

Zickhusen - Schwarzer See den kann ich empfehlen. Da sollen richtige Schweine drinnen sein =)


----------



## Tino (27. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*



milkyway009 schrieb:


> Zickhusen - Schwarzer See den kann ich empfehlen. Da sollen richtige Schweine drinnen sein =)




Wenn Du den meinst der nach dem Bahnübergang auf der rechten Seite ist wenn Du von Schwerin kommst,dann hast Du recht.


----------



## milkyway009 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*



Tino schrieb:


> Wenn Du den meinst der nach dem Bahnübergang auf der rechten Seite ist wenn Du von Schwerin kommst,dann hast Du recht.


 

Ja genau den meine ich =) Der sieht auch schon verdammt verdächtig danach aus =) Petri Heil


----------



## Borstel01 (29. September 2009)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

Hab in Zickhusen bis jetzt bloß Brassen und einen Schleie von 40cm rausgeholht
naja hab auch erst seit einem Monat meinen Angelschein.....
aber n Karpfen wollt ich dieses Jahr schon noch fangen

mfg


----------



## Sofafischer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

Tressower See #h


----------



## Borstel01 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

Also Tressower see ist n sehr schönes Gewässer#6
ich saß da schon so oft auf Karpfen und hab bis jetzt nur "Gullideckel" gefangen |gr: und ab und zu mal den ein oder anderen Barsch...    und das schlimme ist ja das die Karpfen bei Dämmerung teilweise direkt vor deiner Nase rumspringen, das is mal echt demütigend    #c


----------



## Sofafischer (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

sind nicht leicht zu fangen. Hab aber bislang auch noch keinen gefangen. :r
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189239

zur not werd ich wohl einmal nach gröningsgarten (wismar) der hatt nen karpfenteich aber kostet dann und verkrautet ist der weiher auch.


----------



## Borstel01 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

ja klar bei Grönings  
das is so wie n Joker, da muss man ja n Karpfen fangen
aber ich möcht nicht noch extra Geld aus geben weißt...
wenn du n bissel weiter fährst nach Boienhagen ( bei Upahl) da kannst n paar Sehr schöne Rüssler drillen, davon hab ich mich schon selbst überzeugt #6  oder der gut alte Levensruher See da hast denn leider auch ne Menge Brassen und so:c


----------



## Carp-MV (5. August 2011)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

Hallo Freunde,

ich bin ja auch aus Wismar und wollte mal fragen wie es in Groß Stieten am Karpfenteich so aussieht, hat da jemand schon öfter mal auf Karpfen geangelt hier?
Hatte eine Nacht bisher verbracht aber lief gar nichts, oder hat jemand bis auf Zickhusen noch einen guten Tipp.


----------



## Torsten87 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

Wer mitlerweile nochmal jemand am schwarzen see auf karpfen angeln ?


----------



## la seebäär (20. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

mensch bei euch auf ecke ist doch der Farpener Stausee.. ist zwar viel holz im Wasser aber machbar:vik:
gruß aus Rostock


----------



## Borstel01 (21. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

Ja aber in Farpen muss ich doch auch extra löhnen oder nicht?
war dort noch nie#c


----------



## la seebäär (30. September 2013)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

ja stimmt da sitzt ein fischer drauf ich kann dir jetzt grade leider nicht sagen wie der ort heißt aber in soner verträumten bäckerei bekommst du karten für den ses...aber der hatt es wirklich in sich:k


----------



## Carp-MV (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Karpfen angeln in Wismar und Umgebung*

Schwarzer See ist immer noch eine gute Adresse für Karpfen. Fange sie regelmäßig dort. Mit Auto ans Wasser fahren ist aber nicht mehr, dort wurde ein riesen Stein in der Einfahrt gelegt aber das ist ja kein Problem, es sind ja nur ein paar Meter Fußweg. Ein Vorteil hat dies noch der See wird nicht mehr so stark beangelt weil viele wohl keine lust haben nen Meter zu latschen.... :g


----------

